# how do you teach "fetch"



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*how do I teach my nine week old puppy to fetch? He runs after things I throw but won't bring them to me.:no: I want him to learn this as I plan to use "fetch" as an important means of exercise. Any tips???:wavey: *


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a couple ideas....not sure if either is the "right" way, but they've worked for us....

First....we've used two toys at the same time. We through one, Samson goes and gets it....then we show him we're ready to throw the second toy. In most cases, he's brought the first back to us and he's ready for the second toy. Then we just rotate the two toys.

Second.....have a small treat for him....throw the toy, then, when he brings the toy back, we've told him to drop it and show him the toy....."Good boy."

Hasn't been perfect yet, but both these tricks seem to work most of the time..... And he is learning.

Rick


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That's a great couple of methods, Rick. And as a puppy gets a bit older and better-coordinated, you can move him or her up to catching a frisbee in flight; the retrieve comes in when it's time to throw another frisbee---the dog has to bring it back to you. Just be sure to keep those throws fast and low to avoid having your dog go for the big-air kind of frisbee jumps that made Border Collies famous!

After a while, you can practice with something like a rolled-up newspaper on the driveway. Walk the dog on leash and have him pick up the paper, and then walk back to the house, and have him give you the paper at the door before you go in. Then, you can work up to having him run the paper back to the house and wait for you as you follow him back to the house. You can work up to having him go get the paper and bring it back to you, at your command. This can lead to a lot of different types of fetching.

You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie loves the frisbee , but she wont catch it... even when it low... she will bite the air as it goes right by her , she waits for it to land then she will go get it and bring it partway back ... and then the games begin to get it from her.. sometimes she will drop it when told ..other ... she will run... like no tomorrow.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I start my pups on retrieving right away. I start with a rolled up sock down a hallway. I have never had a problem with them grabbing the sock. I do it down a hallway because they have no choice but to come back by me. When the come back by me, I do not grab the sock from them..instead I catch the pup up in my arms and put her in my lap.. i am sitting on the floor.. I make a big fuss over her then get the sock and throw it again immediately.. and off they race again.. 3-4 repetitions twice a day is plenty..you want them to quit wanting more.. I stay with this for 2 or 3 months. after that time they are so used to coming back to you that they just kind of naturally do... when I move outside to throw somthing I put a long check cord on her to be sure i can guide her back to me.. they love the game of going to get somthing then racing off with it.. the check cord prevents that.. no yelling or corrections.. for a pup it is a game.... they learn that if they come back to you they will get to do it again. there will be a time around 6 months when they dont like to pick stuff up because they are teething.. 
another excellent item to use is a new small paint roller.. whatever you use, I dont let them then have it for a toy..it is only for our special game..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Frisbees would be sooooo fun.....we'll have to work on that. As it is now, if you don't throw the ball high enough, he's trying to catch it in the air as it goes over his head.....so maybe a frisbee would be that big a stretch....

Rick


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Puppies have the attention span of a gnat so first of all make sure you keep it short, 2 or 3 minutes at the most. I taught my Lab to fetch and now he's obsessed with it. First get him really excited about the toy, hide it behind your back then pull it out, drag it along the floor, talk in a silly voice, etc but DON'T let him have it. Do that for several days. Once he's really excited, toss it a few feet and beat him to it and take it and run around "yay I got the toy yay it's mine!" Do this for another several days. Start letting him get the toy first once or twice. As soon as he picks it up, show him a treat and whirl away and run in the other direction. This should get him to chase you. When he gets to you, ask him to drop the toy and then give him a treat. You can start running away less and less until eventually he is bringing you the toy while you stand still.


----------

